# Vesoul Open 2011



## TMOY (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not the organizer, but he asked me to make an announcement on this forum, so:

On May 14th-15th there will be a comp in Vesoul, organized by a group of motivatesd youlg local cubers with the help of JLM who will be the WCA delegate. Vesoul is in the east of France, quite close to Switzerland and Germany. 

The competition page on the WCA site:
http://http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VesoulOpen2011

For more details contact the organizers.

I will probably be there (I'm nort registered yet because I'm not 100% certain to be available on that WE...)


----------

